# Hackintosh Watercooled au top, reste une question...



## HairTooK (9 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

j'avais une question à propos de mon Hackintosh que j'utilise maintenant à 100% depuis 3 semaines, et j'ai donc découvert ce forum, une vrai mine d'or 

je vous présente ici mon projet du coup et ensuite en fin de post je vous pose ma question.

j'ai depuis 3 ans, franchi le cap de passer sur Mac, quelle bonne idée ai-je eu là!

Soucis, me voila piqué, pour le nomade, j'utilise un Macbook air 13" qui me ravi, en revanche, je ne supporte plus mon PC fixe qui me sert pour le montage vidéo et traitement de mes photos.

Ma petite idée alors a été de voir pour un iMac, et là gros gros soucis, le budget... Pour arriver aux performances que je souhaitais, il me fallait débourser quasiment 3200 que je n'avais pas...

J'ai donc farfouillé de-ci de-là et je suis tombé, je pense comme 90% des personnes seekant une solution alternative au mac sur le site de tonymacx86.com, une autre vrai mine d'information 

De là je me suis bille en tête de me faire un Hackintosh. 

Grâce au guide d'achat j'ai sélectionné des produits compatibles et du niveau de performance que je souhaitais et voici sur quoi je suis parti :


-Intel Core i7 4770K
-Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H
-Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 OC - 2 Go
-OCZ ModXStream Pro Modulaire - 600W
-G.Skill Kit Extreme3 4 x 8 Go PC12800 ARES CAS9 RED
-écran Asus VS278Q
-1 SSD Sandisk Ultra Plus 7 mm - 256 Go

Pour ce qui est de la tour, j'ai opté (toujours dans un soucis d'économie...) pour de la récupération, je me suis mis en restauration d'un ancien boitier : Cooler Master Stacker RC-810 Argent

Son avantage au delà d'exister, c'est que je l'avais déjà préparé il y a 10 ans quasiment pour du WC avec un rad triple, pompe à eau et réservoir plexi, une fois tout bien testé, racheté quelques longueurs de Tygon et nouveau WB EK Water Blocks pour la GTX 660 ainsi qu'une fixation adaptée au socket de la GA-H87 car mon WB Nexxxos XP à l'époque était utilisé avec un opty sur du 939... Bref comme je vous le disais, tout ça ne me rajeuni pas...

voila donc après quelques heures de nettoyage, montage, contrôle, la partie hardware complètement finie et qui donne :






















voila donc les présentations finies,

il me reste une question, je me rend compte que j'ai quand même pas mal envie de jouer de temps à autre à mes jeux micorsoft, du coup je me verrais bien sur le Scandisk actuel, installer un Windows 7 ou 8 à voir.

Je souhaiterais donc transférer mon Mavericks sur un nouveau DD, tant qu'à faire un peu plus performant que le scandisk, un SSD Samsung Serie 840 Pro - 256 Go pour ne pas le citer.

Puis-je du coup envisager de le mettre en second DD de mon hackintosh et par une manipe que je ne connais pas encore, faire une image complète de mon mavericks actuel directement sur le samsung ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

@+


----------



## HairTooK (9 Février 2014)

je viens de trouver un petit utilitaire sympa our les stats sensors et autres, je suis assez content avec les ventilos au mini et en utilisant PP :


----------



## fanou (11 Février 2014)

ton SSD va mourir, non ?


----------



## HairTooK (11 Février 2014)

J'espère au moins que le bougre me laissera le temps de faire ma copie 

pas d'idée au sujet de la copie intégrale (création d'une image) du disque pour le passer sur le SAMSUNG ?

Merci


----------



## ergu (11 Février 2014)

Un clone ?


----------



## fanou (11 Février 2014)

ah oui j'avais capté que tu posais une question...
carbon copy cloner ?


----------



## HairTooK (11 Février 2014)

oui voila un clone, en fait je voudrais pouvoir changer de disque dur Physique sans avoir à me cogner une réinstallation...

si cela est possible bien entendu !

Merci


----------



## ergu (11 Février 2014)

Carbon Copy Cloner - fait une copie à l'identique de ton disque (y compris partitionnement) sur un autre disque.

Et tu dois avoir une version d'essai 30 jours, je crois, si tu ne veux pas l'acheter.


----------



## HairTooK (12 Février 2014)

OK ! super 

Je vais tester cela et voir si tout se passe comme il faut, du coup je le téléchargerais en version d'évaluation 30 jours dés réception du Samsung.

Merci pour l'information,

Je vous tiens au jus de la façon de la suite de ce clone avec ce Hackintosh 

@+


----------



## fanou (13 Février 2014)

pour revenir a ton SSD...
Le mien a + de 2 ans, et il est à 99% de vie restante !
Je n'ai que le systeme dessus, mais je suis quand meme impressionné.
Comment t'as fait pour l'user autant ?


----------



## HairTooK (17 Février 2014)

En fait mon SSD va très bien, c'est un bug entre le scandisk et mavericks.

Je n'arrive pas a le solutionner, j'ai d'ailleurs abandonné...

@+


----------



## fanou (17 Février 2014)

ah ok ok 
De mon coté ma gtx 760 est morte... elle avait a peine un mois. retour SAV, j'attends.


----------



## HairTooK (20 Février 2014)

Ah merdouille...

Perso les pannes de ce genre je redoute un max, c'est une hantise avec le WC...

Bref bon courage!

@+


----------



## Leplouc (20 Février 2014)

Superbe réalisation...
Pour le clonage, il existe des utilitaires parfois livrés avec les SSD pour fair ela migration, sinon sur le site de SAMSUNG il y en a.


----------

